# Coming out of the closet- how do you tell someone you prep?



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

Last week I had a buddy over at my house. This is a guy who I have known for years but I never told him about me prepping. I was showing him my new shotgun, that I have locked in a gun case in my closet. He followed me into the closet, where I have shelves of stored food and supplies. He looked at me like I was a little crazy, asking if I believed the Mayan end of the world crap. I told him no, but I believe something will happen, soon maybe. I said I am a "prepper". I prepare for something that may never happen. I prepare for as many different scenarios as possible, so I may have a fighting chance when SHTF. Still a little skeptical he smiled and said that's not a bad idea, and that he only thought crazy people did this. I laughed and said some people think it's crazy, I personally think it's me being ready. I went through and showed him my food stock, inventory list, and supplies. After almost an hour of questions, he asked me to print him off a list so he could start doing the same . This is a person I would like to have involved when shtf, for hunting, and access to a BOL, and the fact that I've known the guy since we were kids. 

This is the first person I have told about me prepping, other then my "very understanding" wife. I feel like it went well.

Have you had this happen? How have you "come out to people" like close friends or family about your prepping endeavors? What were their reactions? How open are you about prepping? 

I'm not open about it, I was at wal-mart the other day buying 55 hour emergency candles and camping-stove propane bottles, and the guy at the counter asked if I was expecting a power outage. I replied that I spent all my money on drugs so they shut my power off.. He didn't ask any more questions lol. 

-GMAN 303


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

People......sub-consciously .......have a weird response to certain words.
Like the 'new' gun carry craze....people react to PC labels.....
In the case of being a 'prepper'.......it's a new PC label
and people react...mentally....accordingly.
If you simply said....."I am just being a good Boy Scout".....
their brain has an entirely different view.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Let them figure it out. unless your asking them to join your group. I have a meeting coming up with a family That will be offered a spot in out group. We will just sit down and we will talk.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm not very open about it to many people. But, those who I do talk about it too, I explain it in ways they can understand. I point to current or recent events like Sandy and Katrina, and explain how people were dumpster diving and looking for food within a couple days. Then I explain that anything can happen where we live. I use a blizzard as an example and explain that I have food and water on hand as well as a heating source to last several weeks if need be. We prepare in life quite a bit. We have insurance in case we get in a car accident or get sick. Isn't that prepping? We put money in our 401K's and IRA's to prep for retirement. Why wouldn't I prep with food, water, shelter, heat, medical, etc. in the event of a natural disaster? I also point out that things could get ugly in the ME and our gas prices could go up. Having food stored away gives me one less thing to worry about if I have to pay high prices for gas to get to work. What if I get sick or lose my job? Well, I have a few months worth of food stored up and it's one less thing to worry about. I think people associate prepping with Mayan Prophecy crap because of the tv shows, when in reality, we prep for a wide variety of scenarios from natural disaster to economic collapse to crippling terrorism that could shut down our commerce and normal daily lives. When I retire my wife and I want to buy an RV and travel. I convinced her to let me start investing in dehydrated foods from Wise Foods, etc. because they have a long shelf life and I said if we never need it, then we will have plenty of food to eat while we're on the road and it's one less thing we'll have to spend money on. Also, we stock food that we eat daily. We just rotate the stock. So to me food is an investment. It's something we need and it will get used eventually. It's also a type of insurance plan. Just like ammo. Though I don't stockpile thousands of rounds, I do reload and I'm going to use it one way or another. Either at the range, hunting or defending our family. Prepping used to be a way of life. People would prep their food stocks all year long for the long cold winters. What we do today really is no different. So my suggestion is, give examples of the most probable scenarios and back it up with recent situations that show how the unprepared can't really rely on the government to bail them out. Well, unless they are a banker or a car manufacturer. 

Cheers


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

trainershawn said:


> I point to current or recent events like Sandy and Katrina, and explain how people were dumpster diving and looking for food within a couple days. Then I explain that anything can happen where we live. I use a blizzard as an example and explain that I have food and water on hand as well as a heating source to last several weeks if need be. We prepare in life quite a bit. We have insurance in case we get in a car accident or get sick. Isn't that prepping? We put money in our 401K's and IRA's to prep for retirement. Why wouldn't I prep with food, water, shelter, heat, medical, etc. in the event of a natural disaster?
> Cheers


I haven't ever thought about it that way, I like it~!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

most people would expect prepping from me. even in business i have considered and prepped for the variables.
i havent found any one to be shocked. 
on the sportbike forum & facebook i mention my tinfoil hat forum.
they know what im affectionately refering to.

but its not unusual since i tend to find the closest thing to hehaw to befriend. most are rual or from rual farming areas. what i do isnt unusual but a way of life in rual areas and homes


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

I grew up in Galveston......70yrs ago.
I have never known anything but being prepared.
We always had provisions....in case.
My family [some] survived the 1900 flood there......
My first catastrophic event was Hurricane Carla in 1961.
It has simply been a way of life.
[and with much more primitive means than available now]

edit: I guess I'm not a 'prepper'.....


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

WHAT?! Me? A prepper? Are you nuts? That's for crazy people. LOLOLOL :grin:

Guns? You're crazy. Why would anyone want to own guns? :-o

Don't ask. Don't tell.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

_Coming out of the closet- how do you tell someone you prep? _

I'm actually surprised that I have discussed as much as I have here on this forum. The members of our little planned community have an agreement that we never discuss our preps with anyone outside of our group. Unless they are total strangers and have no idea where we live. And even then there must be a definite need. My wife was asked about a purchase of 20 items one day in the checkout at the store. I was so proud of her. She simply ignored the person's question and went on as though the question was never asked.

I have no problem at all changing the topic if it is ever brought up by anyone other than members of our group. We had a lengthy discussion about our security and our secrecy about two years ago. We all decided that we would abide by the old saying that "loose lips sink ships" and so far we've done a pretty good job.


----------



## crystalphoto (Nov 8, 2012)

Coming out of the closet- how do you tell someone you prep? 

I don't. (Though the FedEx and UPS guys will probably show up at the gate if/when something happens... they MAY suspect something...)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

crystalphoto said:


> Coming out of the closet- how do you tell someone you prep?
> 
> I don't. (Though the FedEx and UPS guys will probably show up at the gate if/when something happens... they MAY suspect something...)


The Fed Ex deliver guy drops the cases of ammo at the door and runs back to the van - he thinks I am nuts. For sport, I try to get out of the door to say hello before he can get back in the van, but the fellow is too quick.
UPS guy is different. He'll say, "Ammo and money; you can never have too much of either!"

Those who are also aware of the national and international situations are preparing, too. Those who are not us, we don't mention specific things to them. Figure it is best that way.

There are going to be people who are not prepared, and the ranks of the butterknife brigade are going to be vast. Can't do much about that.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

What's the point of telling anybody you prep?
Prepping is about surviving, but your survival chances *drop* every time you tell somebody you prep, because when it hits the fan they and their family and their friends are going to come round hammering on your door to beg for food or shelter or trying to break into your basement/bunker!
This Twilight Zone episode explores the theme. If you don't want to watch the whole show pick it up at 30 seconds into part 3 where the prepper's neighbors come round with a battering ram-


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I learnt a good lesson some years ago when our cycling club entered a 100-mile endurance ride in midwinter, you had to pedal the course in 8 hours to win a Finisher's Certificate. 
I had a small ruck full of energy drinks and nutrition bars *but like a fool I was showing it around to people before the start*.
You guessed it!- they kept coming up to me on the ride begging for some of it but I refused pointblank.
As a result, they were dropping out like flies all round the course, and only me and a few others finished.
My conscience was fine about not sharing my stuff with the losers, who the hell did they think they were, trying to leech off me? ha ha..


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Other than immediate family, my brother and sister, who are preppers, I don't discuss with anyone. The less they know the better.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I live out side of a small town. Some years ago a couple from Ohio moved out here and bought the old farm house across the road. They were a great young couple with no children but a love for dogs. They had 7 and they where a few I swear were some kind of wolf.. He ask me if the dogs would be a problem I said no we love dogs. A year of so after they moved in some nut case in town ask the wife how it was living next to the Gun nut. Her reply was cool. She said it works really well if something is not right the dogs bark we let them out and Bob grabs a gun everyone is safe. You may be surprised how many people think like you or are ready to come over to out way of thinking.
Nothing wrong with a few having a health fear of you.


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't discuss it with anyone. I don't need 100 friends moving in after the SHTF. It's a way of life that goes back long before the word prepper was invented. We called it be prepared back in my boy scout days.


----------



## GraywolfSurvival (Jan 1, 2013)

OPSEC is fundamental to prepping. You should think about who might see what and come up with a plausible cover story that will cover most scenarios, even if you have to change a bit of your behaviour and plans to support it. Somebody's gonna see something one day and if you have a good explanation, they go away without a second thought.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

I talk about this with very few. And the ones I do are preppers also. We share information we have learned from others. One owns a BOL and we feel we are much ahead of them but share our knowledge. Anyone else I way my words with. People know I can from our garden but everyone in my area does so that is not uncommon but they don't have 100 qts of tomatoes, 100 qts, navy beans etc. they have 12 qts tomatoes and such.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Would you believe that yesterday, I didn't know what it was, couldn't spell it, even my computer highlights it with a red wiggle line to indicate that I have a missed spelled a word, and today I discover I is "one". Think I may have stepped over the line from just being a guy who likes to be prepared. As I've stated in earlier threads, mine came being part of a construction family, and covering short paydays while in the military. For the most part, I am not comfortable discussing what I do other than with three guys out of an informal gun club to which I belong. I have enough problems keeping the wife involved and from thinking I'm nuts. My some what liberal brother thinks I'm off the deep end and he was thinking that when I started back stocking my primary carry ammo._ Oh "well said the very liberal politician with the shovel in his hand while standing at the bottom of a very deep and wet hole, maybe I can dig my way out of this.








!_


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

If wifey thinks prepping is a waste of time, win her over by showing her pics like these and tell her it makes more sense to store stuff now, rather than have to run the gauntlet of the mobs to do your shopping after it hits the fan..


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

ozo said:


> I grew up in Galveston......70yrs ago.
> I have never known anything but being prepared.
> We always had provisions....in case.
> My family [some] survived the 1900 flood there......
> ...


I "hunkered down" through many nasty storms in Houston, Texas. After IKE, I told my wife, I've got one or two Hurricanes left in me. After that, I'm evacuating and never coming home. So we moved to Phoenix.

In Houston, people would look at you funny if you DIDN'T PREP. People who didn't prep in my neighborhood were looked down on. They became the liability in the storm that the rest of us had to carry. And you are right - it wasn't called "prepping." It was called "having your $#!+ squared away."

Phoenix is a different story. Fortunately I run with a more conservative crowd that sees the value in having your stuff together. They aren't as organized as my neighborhood back in Texas, but they understand and appreciate it.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

A few telltale signs that somebody is into prepping-


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> In Houston, people would look at you funny if you DIDN'T PREP. People who didn't prep in my neighborhood were looked down on. They became the liability in the storm that the rest of us had to carry. And you are right - it wasn't called "prepping." It was called "having your $#!+ squared away."


I always try to pay attention to what people are buying, at Walmart and the army surplus- only to get an idea if there are more people around me trying to get their S#*$ together.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Gman303 said:


> I said I am a "prepper". I prepare for something that may never happen. I prepare for as many different scenarios as possible, so I may have a fighting chance when SHTF. Still a little skeptical he smiled and said that's not a bad idea, and that he only thought crazy people did this. I laughed and said some people think it's crazy, I personally think it's me being ready. I went through and showed him my food stock, inventory list, and supplies. After almost an hour of questions, he asked me to print him off a list so he could start doing the same . This is a person I would like to have involved when shtf, for hunting, and access to a BOL, and the fact that I've known the guy since we were kids.
> 
> This is the first person I have told about me prepping, other then my "very understanding" wife. I feel like it went well.
> 
> -GMAN 303


First off...Never hit someone with both barrels at once ROFL! It tends to FLOOR them! But if they know you well usually you wont be looked at as a nut!

I say I've got a buncha stuff put back in case of major ice storms...tornadoes..power outages or the possible Earthquake even and stuff. Hey it DOES happen here! Believe me up North around the coast Hurricane Sandy survivors are going to be Prep for certain disasters too if they can afford it at all. I know a LOT of them that have changed their way of living and thinking!!! Natural Disaster prepping is totally sane even in the press! Now if you just happen to like target shooting....trap shooting....reloading ammo thats a different thing....I dont call it part of my preps even though I do it a LOT!....But I have concealed carry permit and I do believe in protecting ones own stuff!

Get your friend interested in the basics that could happen anytime and for sure will happen sometime in the future and its easy to bring in other scenario's later! He will probably find his own stuff he wants to prep for besides natural disasters and they probably wont be that far off from yours!

If it werent for the idiotic Preppers TV show looking for only nutjobs we wouldnt have this stigma!

SSGT


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I keep my BOL secret. Other then that I dont really talk about it. People that know Im a prepper need to have something to bring to the picture as a whole.

It doesnt seem uncommon anymore or weird to be "prepared". I think alot of people have learned theres alot to be offered from prepping. And depending on where you live could be a matter of necessity. ie disaster prone areas.


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> I keep my BOL secret. Other then that I dont really talk about it.


I do as well, but I have several BOL's. My long distance BOL is the only one I had to share with my friend because it is on his property


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

If you wanted to show him him your gun, bring it out to him.

If you do not want him to be a part of your " group " & see your cache' don't let it be seen.
&


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

insatiable ONE said:


> If you wanted to show him him your gun, bring it out to him.
> 
> If you do not want him to be a part of your " group " & see your cache' don't let it be seen.
> &
> View attachment 1102


I agree! I wanted him in my group, I had just planned on introducing him to the idea in a more subtle way lol


----------



## brimstone (Nov 9, 2012)

First rule of prep club...


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Brilliant Title!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

This dramatic graphic shows how quickly our food and water stockpile on the left would deplete if we shared it.
For example let's suppose the big pile would last 2 people for two weeks with careful rationing, by which time the government would hopefully have got grid power restored, water running again, and army relief food convoys coming into the cities.
But if we'd let 2 more people into our hidey-hole to share our stockpile, it would have been HALVED (pile on right) and all 4 of us would begin starving after about a week. 
The moral?- The more the people, the sooner they starve..


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Same with money, I foolishly let slip to my nieces a while back that I was rolling in it (single man,nonsmoker,nondrinker,nondriver) and as a result I get emails from them every so often asking for cash! The youngest niece is the worst for it, I haven't seen her for six months but got this email from her yesterday, it looks like she wants me to buy her a new car but hasn't the guts to say so straight out..

_"Hey jim , my cars broke, took it into garage and its gonna cost £300 quid to fix, they said I may as well scrap it and buy new car! As my car is old now! X" _


----------



## Condor (Dec 26, 2012)

No way I'd just casually mention or let anyone see my preps. If I ever do get around to trying to put a group together, I'd have to know the person for quite a while before showing what I have. Too easy for the unprepared to show up after they realize they don't have what they need.


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

Loose lips sink ships


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We live in Florida, so most prudent people keep extra food, water, etc for hurricanes.
That said, our property is fully fenced and cross fenced for animal control, all exterior gates are kept closed and padlocked 24/7/365 whether we are home or not. This would be considered normal out here, don't want the horses getting loose after all. 
No one except family has ever been inside our house. In fact, no one other than family or a few selected others even knows where we live.
Normally the only people who are invited on the property are the hay man, the vet, and the farrier (horse hoof guy).
I am a hermit by choice, my wife loves me enough to put up with it.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I do not discuss preps with anyone outside of the group we have formed up as a "mutual aid" arrangement. 

I shop for my gear and goods, but I unload them from my truck after dark, to keep things low-key. I have one room set up for our gear, the "man cave" -- and we have an extra pantry for food and water storage. Anyone visiting my home does not get to enter these locked rooms, except for trusted family members. I believe it is best to follow the "out of sight, out of mind" approach.

When we experienced extended power outages and flooding caused by hurricanes, we always walked down to the American Red Cross trucks to get food and bottled water, so our neighbors thought we were just like them and had no extra supplies set aside. And we did not use up our supplies of food that way (we were college students then, and were happy to have the help).

After we graduated, Hurricane Andrew hit. You had to keep your guard up at all times then, as looting was a nightly occurrence. This is how I learned the power of teams -- we patrolled with two-man teams, and FRS radios for backup. It was crazy the first two nights, and then law enforcement reappeared. 

What was odd was how law enforcement reacted if you were asked if you needed any help, and you said no. It made them suspicious -- we learned afterwards they viewed this as an indication you were looting. We knew our local LEOs but these were state police, and they were obviously stressed and distrusting of everyone. We learned to ask if they had any water, food or flashlight batteries. If you did not, they wrote field interrogation notes, and that was not a good sign. So you cannot appear to be too self-reliant. It was very odd.

It was smart not to look too comfortable whenever you were in public.

We went to buy a generator, and I remember seeing men fist-fighting, literally, over a place in line over blocks of ice -- yeah, blocks of ice. While I was loading my generator, a man came down from an apartment building with three one-gallon milk jugs that were frozen - the Honda dealership was right next to a big power substation and they had power back on. I did not need the ice. But I took it anyway, because he was so insistent (and I think he didn't want to carry it back upstairs). I thanked him and we loaded up the ice in our coolers we brought (we were after more food too) and rolled out of there. 

So, I keep things low-key. You never know who is watching you (like Mr. Ice Jugs -- nice, but he creeped me out because he was watching us). 

Ever since then, I moved my preps to when the Whos in Whoville have gone to beddie-bye -- no prying eyes to see you.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

crystalphoto said:


> Coming out of the closet- how do you tell someone you prep?
> 
> I don't. (Though the FedEx and UPS guys will probably show up at the gate if/when something happens... they MAY suspect something...)


lmao!!!!


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Same with money, I foolishly let slip to my nieces a while back that I was rolling in it (single man,nonsmoker,nondrinker,nondriver) and as a result I get emails from them every so often asking for cash! The youngest niece is the worst for it, I haven't seen her for six months but got this email from her yesterday, it looks like she wants me to buy her a new car but hasn't the guts to say so straight out..
> 
> _"Hey jim , my cars broke, took it into garage and its gonna cost £300 quid to fix, they said I may as well scrap it and buy new car! As my car is old now! X" _


I learned a long time ago that you need to play poor and not let on to having money because people will treat you different and try to get money from you, ESPECIALLY relatives. LOL.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> Ever since then, I moved my preps to when the Whos in Whoville have gone to beddie-bye -- no prying eyes to see you.


Only a few people know I prep. I try to keep it very low key.

All my neighbors know is of my volunteer work for the county emergency service. They know I am a ham and do emergency communications. And that's only because it's hard to hide the antenna's. I had to let them know that much since our hoa has an antenna restriction. Yup, I keep this on a need to know basis.


----------



## Jae (Dec 20, 2012)

Prepper ... Me.... NNAaaaahhhh.. wait this isn't the good music forum.. what am i doing here...

I barely tell my own mother haha But my best friend in florida just called a couple days ago and was like man you know about guns then he said don't think I'm weird and took me on a virtual tour showed a couple guns and water and food he plans to bug in with his fam. I followed by telling him haha bro I'm also a prep per it made both of us feel a thousand times closer. now we share views and ideas all the time. 

It's good to come out but be sure the people you tell are on your team. and most of all never show everything.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Another lesson I learned many years ago as a teenager is that your own parents can be your worst enemy for demoralizing you. "I'm going off on my bike camping for a few days" I told my mother when I was 16, but instead of getting words of encouragement, all she said was "Huh, don't be ridiculous!", and I felt like I'd been kicked by a mule. I still went, but her words were ringing in my ears for the whole 200 mile round trip.
My dad was just as bad, pouring scorn on all my hobbies and interests, so in the end I simply stopped talking to my parents til the day they died, life was so much simpler that way!
Oh and my sister is an evil-minded bitch, so I've blanked her out of my life too..


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

people are always going to think you're crazy for prepping. But, they will be the ones without if something does happen. You won't be so crazy then.
I used to tell people "FEMA even recommends having 3 days worth of supplies", and other govt/state quotes. Nowadays i don't care what they think, and frankfully I don't like to tell. If they know what I have if shtf,then theyll know who to turn to and I don't stockpile for them.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Btw, after reading other responses here,I realize have it easy.
My wife doesn't care about me prepping, she cares about the money I spend on it.
My parents understand too (my dad was the assistant Scout master when i was in boy scouts and he understands "be prepared"). Additionally, my closest friends aren't peppers, but were easily convinced to form bobs for their families and they too are gun nuts.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Cool. I told my mom and uncle they both said i was crazy that nothing will happen. Then my mother called me up saying i might be right and her and my dad will start slowly. My wife understands and is also involved


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Here is the thing that makes telling people easy or hard. Lifestyle.

What is your lifestyle?

I'm an active father who has a good job and spends time with his kids and wife. We do things together - lots of stuff. We are also active in our church and I serve on our HOA. Prepping is not a lifestyle for me. It is something I do to fulfill my responsibilities as a father and a husband. So it is easy to talk about. People that know me and know the level of comitment I bring to all of the facets of my life can easily see how prepping supports my goals and desires. They can see how it works hand-in-hand with all of my other facets.

On the other hand... If prepping is ALL YOU DO, and you stay holed up like a hermit (I'm not judging here) then people tend to be more apprehensive and discussing it seems to be more difficult - understandably.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> Here is the thing that makes telling people easy or hard. Lifestyle.
> 
> What is your lifestyle?
> 
> ...












Well stated! This thread has mad me review the discussing of what I am doing. I would not want to make this my sole or primary interest in life. I have several major interest, RV camping, working on and showing my '65 Mustang with the wife and target shooting, which I'm trying to get her interested. With the cold wearher, this will keep me busy until the spring car and camping season starts. Like them even better when I can combine two or three of them together. Used the RV to tow the Mustang to three shows last year.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Many of us have already had a taste of Armageddon, namely a power cut, the last one we had here was about 20 years ago but I've never forgotten it, it was like being plunged back into the stone age in the blink of an eye because I was caught totally unprepared.
i was sitting at my computer one evening after dark when suddenly it switched itself off and the light in the room went off.
At first i thought a fuse had blown, but then i realised the street lamp outside had gone off too.
I looked out the window and there was no light anywhere, not a glimmer of any kind, no car lights either because I wasn't on a main road.
Power cut! (It lasted about an hour and blacked out the city, i don't think they ever did find out what caused it)

"Oh well" i thought, "i might as well make myself a cup of tea"..
But the kettle stayed cold because i'd forgotten it was an electric kettle, duh..
So i trudged into the other room to watch TV. Bad move, no electricity..
It was turning cold, so i tried the electric heating. Stone cold of course..
I ambled into the back garden to look around and see if i could spot a light somewhere, anywhere, but without success, except for a billion stars blazing down.
"Oh great" I thought, "cold, lonely and dying for a cup of tea, welcome to the stone age Jim boy!"


----------



## Condor (Dec 26, 2012)

crystalphoto said:


> Coming out of the closet- how do you tell someone you prep?
> 
> I don't. (Though the FedEx and UPS guys will probably show up at the gate if/when something happens... they MAY suspect something...)


Which is why if I have any sensitive items being delivered, I'll change the delivery to 'hold for pickup' and hit UPS or Fedex on the way home. I also look for a delivery option that will allow me to mail it to my P.O. Box.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Prepping is just a part of life in my family, we dont take it to extreme but were ready


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Cool. I told my mom and uncle they both said i was crazy that nothing will happen. Then my mother called me up saying i might be right and her and my dad will start slowly. My wife understands and is also involved


My sister was the same way. at first she was apprehensive but now her and my brother in law are stocking up!


----------

